# Alternate Retoure, wer hat Erfahrungen oder weiß Bescheid



## billythekitt (12. Juni 2014)

*Alternate Retoure, wer hat Erfahrungen oder weiß Bescheid*

Hallo an alle,

ich habe seit nun mehr als 5 Wochen meine Zotac GTX Titan AMP! bei Alternate in der Retoure.
STATUS: in Bearbeitung
Nun hab ich seit drei Tagen versucht dort mal jemanden zu erreichen. Doch keine Email wird beantwortet. Per Telefon auch kein Erfolg.

Ich fühle mich mittlerweile wirklich verarscht deswegen.
Also habt ihr dort schon Erfahrungen gemacht oder wisst ihr vielleicht was ich nun machen kann oder wie das ganze vielleicht mal beschleunigt werden kann?


----------



## X-Calated (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alternate Retoure, wer hat Erfahrungen oder weiß Bescheid*

Hatte mal wegend ner Maus die auch nach 7 tagen nicht mehr ging, musste ne Woche warten bis sich was tat, hatte täglich dort angerufen und dortlich dampf gemacht, ich empfinde den support von Alternate als sehr schlecht. z.b der von Mindfactory ist sehr sehr gut


----------



## billythekitt (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alternate Retoure, wer hat Erfahrungen oder weiß Bescheid*

Ja frag ja auch immer mal nach jetzt wollen sie überlegen vielleicht vorher gegen eine gleichwertige zu tauschen. Aber ich solle mich doch bitte Gedulden. Wie immer keine klare Aussage das nervt echt.


----------

